# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Jeuk in de keel

## Hella

Hallo allemaal,

ik was op zoek bij deze rubriek om iets te vinden over jeuk in de keel. kan er niets over vinden, dus maak ik maar een nieuwe aan.

Ik heb al enige maanden last van jeuk in mijn keel, en dat voelt behoorlijk akelig. Soms heb ik er een verstikkende stikhoest bij, waarbij het net lijkt of ik mijn longen eruit gooi. Daarna ben ik ook gelijk hees  :Frown: 

Ik ben allergisch voor nikkel en palladium en doordat ik ooit een tatoo heb laten zetten (is al 30 jaar terug) op mijn enkel (er blijkt veel nikkel in de kleurstof te zitten), ben ik steeds neus verkouden. Dit dus al jarenlang. Heb ook 10 jaar achter elkaar dagelijks Rhinocort Turbohaler gebruikt op voorschrift van de KNO. Volgens hem omdat ik van die nauwe doorgangetjes had. In september 2008 ben ik daarmee gestopt omdat ik steeds meer last kreeg van "verdikt slijm" in de keel wat moeilijk weg te slikken was (is). Nu heb ik dus steeds last van die akelige jeuk. 

Zijn er meerdere die dit bekend voorkomt en zo ja, wat heben jullie eraan gedaan om er vanaf te komen. Graag wat tips

----------


## Hella

Ik hoop echt dat er meerdere zijn die dit herkennen. Niet omdat ze het dan ook hebben, maar meer om tips uit te wisselen en wat de oorzaak is van deze akelige jeuk, en nog belangrijker: Hoe jullie er mee omgaan. Doordat ik van die jeuk zo benauwd wordt, ben ik best angstig.

----------


## Hella

Ik heb een tijdje homeopatische medisijnen gebruikt, maar ben gestopt. Nu krijg ik helaas weer die akelige jeuk/kriebel en als ik maar een kuchje geef, dan zit het alweer heel diep en krijg ik gelijk kokhalsneigingen. Mijn allergietesten zijn uitgesteld tot de week van maandag 7 september, maar ik wordt hier gewoon angstig van  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Hella,

Ik heb er helaas geen ervaring mee... dus kan je oko niet helpen.
Ik hoop echt dat er uit de allergie test iets komt. Ben je ook na het stoppen met de Rhinocort Turbohaler nog naar de dokter of KNO arts geweest om aan te geven dat je je slijm niet wegkrijgt door dat medicijn of hebben ze daarna nog je keel onderzocht op uitstulpingen of iets dergelijks? 
Ik kan me heel goed voorstellen dat je angstig bent erover en daarom wil ik je ook heel veel sterkte wensen!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Tess71

Lieve hella,

Wat een drama zeg en dan is je test ook nog uitgesteld!!!!!!
Misschien raar wat ik nu vraag maar helpt een zuurtje met menthol niet een beetje?

Ik leef met je mee, angst kan alles overheersend zijn :Frown: 

Sterkte meis!

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Hella

@ Lieve Luuss, 

bedankt voor je berichtje. Zat even een zonder internet, dus ben wat laat met antwoorden. Ik heb gisteren een telefonisch consult gehad met de dermatoloog van het AMC Amsterdam. Ook is er een afspraak gemaakt bij de KNO (voor volgende week donderdag 3 september), welliswaar een arts-assistent, maar beter iets dan niet, want die jeuk gaat maar door. Volgens de fysio heb ik in mijn keel allemaal spierknopen omdat al die spieren zo strak staan, en dat maakt ook dat ik zo beroerd slik en daardoor weer angstig wordt. Zit dus in kringetje schijnbaar  :Frown:  Dank je wel voor je sterkte. 
Liefs Hella  :Smile: 

@ Hey lieve Tess, je had me in de nacht van afgelopen maandag op dinsdag moeten zien  :EEK!:  ik nam een slokje water en een druppeltje kwam net wat te ver achter in m'n keel. Gelijk een zo'n verstikkende hoestaanval en ik dacht werkelijk dat ik erin bleef. De angst gierde daardoor weer door mijn lijf *pinkt even traantje weg* Ik neem af en toe een strepsil, maar van menthol krijg ik koppijn! Ik hou je op de hoogte hoor.

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Hella,

Wat vervelend dat je in zo'n kringetje zit... Hopen dat de art-assistent KNO wat voor je kan betekenen mbt tot de jeuk en de hoestbuien! En kan de fysio niet iets doen met die knopen? Als dat een oorzaak is voor het moeilijke slikken lijkt me het beter dat te verhelpen indien mogelijk...
Kan me goed voorstellen dat als je in zo'n verstikkende hoestbui zit je bang wordt, ik hoop echt dat de KNOarts, de fysio en/of de dermatoloog iets voor je kan betekenen!
En er zijn ook strepsils die niet naar menthol smaken, kan je beter die nemen  :Wink: 
Nogmaals veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Tess71

lieve Hella,

Nog 3 nachtjes en dan gelukkig naar de kno-arts, en hopelijk ben je dan snel van de angst en de nare symptomen af.

ben heel erg benieuwd naar je bericht donderdag!

liefs,
Tess

----------


## Hella

Hoi lieve Luuss,

het is niet alleen lastig maar ook angstig  :Frown:  Ik zie werkelijk als een berg tegen donderdag op, want ze zullen wel weer proberen om met een slangetje via mijn neus in de keel te kijken. Ik kan dat echt niet hebben, want ik stik er gewoon in. Ook raak ik dan helemaal in paniek!!!! De fysio doet al triggerpointmassage om de knopen wat losser te maken. Ook mijn tongbeen behandelen ze vanaf de buitenkant omdat die helemaal strak naar voren was gaan staan (stress, emotie en angst). Ik heb nu strepsels met citroen en honing, maar ik wil zo graag van die verstikkende hoest af. Ik hou je op de hoogte. 

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Hella

Hoi lieve Tess,

ik zie er werkelijk als een berg tegenop, maar ik weet ook dat het moet gebeuren. Gelukkig gaat er een vriendin mee naar het AMC, want alleen trek ik het niet hoor. Klinkt misschien kinderachtig, maar ik ben o, zo bang  :Frown:  Ik hou je uiteraard op de hoogte.

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Hella,

Fijn dat een vriendin met je meegaat donderdag  :Smile: 
Ik kan me goed voorstellen dat als je zo'n slang in je neus krijgt je daar angstig van wordt! Heb je wel het idee dat die triggerpointmassage en het behandelen van je tongbeen enigzinds helpt? Ik zal voor je duimen en hoop dat ze een oorzaak en/of oplossing voor je hebben! Veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Tess71

Lieve Hella,

Ik ben heel erg benieuwd hoe je afspraak is verlopen met de kno-arts, hoe gaat het nu met je?

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Hella

Lieve Tess,

Ik heb het echt even helemaal gehad  :Frown:  Met slangetje door neus lukte weer niet, dus nu moet er een afspraak gemaakt worden en dan krijg ik een slaappil. Je bent dan niet helemaal weg, maar ook niet helemaal bij. De 29e wordt er een slikvideo gemaakt, en 13 oktober ook daar huidpriktesten.

Afgelopen maandag en vandaag heb ik ook allergisch onderzoek gehad en ik schijn sowieso allergisch te zijn voor koper (was het al voor nikkel en palladium) en parfum. Ook zijn er nog wat allergenen opgekomen, maar die moeten morgen eerst nog een keer bekeken worden. Dan moet er nog een uitgebreidere huidpriktest gedaan worden voor andere metalen. Kon vandaag niet, want mijn hele rug zat al vol en mijn beide armen ook  :Embarrassment: 

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Tess71

Lieve Hella,

Ik heb je berichtje gelezen op mijn profiel, maar ik reageer hier even op je topic.

je wordt niet echt gespaard zeg;( wat een toestand allemaal!
Jammer dat je tijdens het onderzoek niet onder narcose kan, maar met een slaappil zal het meeste langs je heen gaan, wel zo fijn :Smile: 

Ik wil je heel veel sterkte wensen de komende tijd en hou mij op de hoogte, als je de kracht hebt natuurlijk :Wink: 

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Hella

Lieve Tess,

dank je wel voor je lieve woorden. Ik ben momenteel echt even doodsbang want het slikken gaat voor geen meter en het lijkt wel of de slijmen niet uit mijn keel te krijgen zijn waardoor ik steeds denk dat ik stik  :Frown: 

Misschien een uitwerking van de afgelopen week en de onderzoeken want ik was best wel emotioneel onder. Komende maandag nog een keer voor aflezen (metalen) en pas 13 oktober wordt ik verder geprikt op pollen ed. De dermatoloog onderzoekt alleen de galbulten, dus ik moet nog steeds wachten. Afgelopen nacht tot 5:00 uur met mijn vriendin gebeld want ik durfde niet te slapen. Steeds als ik dat probeerde liep het slijm mijn strot in met alle gevolgen van dien. Ook vandaag gaat het slikken nog voor geen meter. Het lijkt wel kauwgom wat daar vastzit *huilt even tranen met tuiten*. Sorry dat ik zo emotieneel ben, maar ik ben ook echt heel bang.

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Hella,

Super irritant en vervelend dat je nog steeds last hebt van de allergische reacties, de galbulten en het niet kunnen slikken. Ik hoop echt heel erg hard voor je dat er zo snel mogelijk oorzaken en oplossingen komen, zodat je weer beter wordt! Heel veel sterkte en succes morgen met de tests en met het slapen!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Hella

Lieve Luuss,

ik ben de laatste week echt helemaal over mijn toeren. Het slikken gaat allerbelabbertst en ik heb gewoon steeds pijn in mijn keel. Ik viel rechts ook steeds een bobbel zitten en dat is precies onder de plek van mijn kunstwortel  :Frown:  Dinsdag 29 september krijg ik nog een slikvideo en 13 oktober huidpriktesten van de kno. 

Komende dinsdag een onderzoek van een speciale tandheelkundige in het ziekenhuis. Al met al maakt dat ik toch steeds weer angstiger wordt. Sorry voor mijn "geklaag" maar ik weet het af en toe even niet meer.

Liefs Hella

----------


## dotito

> Lieve Luuss,
> 
> ik ben de laatste week echt helemaal over mijn toeren. Het slikken gaat allerbelabbertst en ik heb gewoon steeds pijn in mijn keel. Ik viel rechts ook steeds een bobbel zitten en dat is precies onder de plek van mijn kunstwortel  Dinsdag 29 september krijg ik nog een slikvideo en 13 oktober huidpriktesten van de kno. 
> 
> Komende dinsdag een onderzoek van een speciale tandheelkundige in het ziekenhuis. Al met al maakt dat ik toch steeds weer angstiger wordt. Sorry voor mijn "geklaag" maar ik weet het af en toe even niet meer.
> 
> Liefs Hella


 hey hella,

de moed niet laten zakken he meisje,is niet altijd gemakkelijk he als een mens af ziet.kan er ook van mee spreken;is daarom dat ik je zo goed begrijp.
als een mens pijn heeft is hij ook niet in zijn normale doen, dus klagen doe je zeker niet.soms iets neerpennen kan deugd doen.hoop echt voor jou,dat je keelpijn vlug over is. en dat je snel weer de oude word. :Embarrassment: 

sterkte!!!

----------


## Tess71

Lieve Hella ik heb een reactie geplaatst op je profiel, ik heb alleen vergeten aan te klikken dat ik hem op wil slaan bij verzonden berichten. Hopelijk heb je mijn bericht ontvangen :Smile: 

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Hella,

Als je zoveel pijn hebt en zo angstig bent heb je ook een goede reden om te 'klagen'! Ik ben blij dat je je zorgen, angsten en dergelijke uit, we kunnen hier in elk geval luisteren, onze steun geven en misschien jou helpen, en dat is veel beter dan dat je alles opkropt!
Jammer en zeer vervelend dat het nog zolang moet duren voor je een slikvideo krijgt en de laatste allergie test  :Frown:  Zolang je die uitslagen nog niet allemaal hebt kan je ook niet alles vermijden wat je dient te vermijden en kan er ook niet heel snel een evt vervolgonderzoek naar andere oorzaken worden gedaan. 
Ik wens je heeel veel sterkte met geduld hebben, hoe moeilijk dat ook is! 
Je kan steeds slechter slikken als ik het goed begrijp? Kan niemand daar iets mee doen voor je, want je hebt echt wel voeding en drinken nodig om sterk te blijven!
Heel veel beterschap en sterkte! (F)

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Zwartje

Hella wat een verhaal. Ik vind het wel allemaal lang duren die onderzoeken, want al die tijd wordt er dus niet echt iets aan je angst en je slikproblemen gedaan. 
Het lijkt me erg angstig hoor wat je beschrijft.
Zou het niet helpen om iets homeopatisch te nemen wat je wat rustiger en minder gespannen maakt zodat de boel in je keel en slikspieren wat minder strak staat?
Het is maar een suggestie hoor omdat ik zo met je te doen heb.

Ik hoop voor je dat het slikonderzoek lukt, maar ook dat ze met een of andere behandeling beginnen, want zo kan je het toch niet erg lang vol blijven houden?

----------


## Hella

Hoi Dorito

Dank je wel Dorito, en sorry dat ik zo laat reageer. Heb echt wel belabberde dagen acher de rug. De ellende is steeds dat taaie slijm in die neus/keelholte, en dat maakt dat ik om de haverklap zo benauwd ben en moeilijk slik.

Groetjes, Hella

----------


## Hella

Hey lieve Tess, heb je vanmorgen net een berichtje gestuurd, want ik was zeker even afwezig hier. Ik heb je bericht inderdaad ontvangen en sorry dat ik nu pas reageer.

Liefs, Hella xxx


Lieve Luus,

die angst is nog het ergste, en dat slikken baart me gewoon zorgen. Ik heb afgelopen dinsdag de slikvideo gehad maar heb er nog geen uitslag van. Die krijg ik 13 oktober als ik tevens nog een huidpriktest krijg. Ook willen ze nog met een cameraatje in mijn neus kijken (ik krijg dan slaappil) want ze willen het daar beter bekijken. Wat ik al wel weet is dat ik ook allergisch ben voor kobalt en dat ik "irritheen" reageer op parfum, iets van de tandarts en nog iets, maar dat gaan ze nog verder uitzoeken. Ook heb ik wederom afspraken mee gekregen voor andere plaktesten en dat gebeurd pas in december  :Frown:  Ik ben echt blij dat ik hier op het forum mijn angsten kan uiten, want hier vind je begrip en daar kan ik "thuis" niet erg op rekenen.

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Tess71

Lieve Hella,

Je hoeft tegen mij echt geen sorry te zeggen hoor, ik begrijp het heel goed! Ik heb je een privé berichtje terug gestuurd :Wink: 

Wat erg zeg dat je geen begrip thuis krijgt, dat heb je juist zo nodig je voelt je al zo ellendig.
van mij krijg je heel veel begrip en een hele dikke knuffel :Smile: 

Liefs en een fijn weekend,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Hella,

Heel begrijpelijk dat je even niet reageerde hoor! Jammer dat je 'thuis' niet de steun krijgt die je verdient en die je nodig hebt om beter te worden! Wat vervelend dat je zo lang moet wachten op de uitslag, zijn de priktest en de slikvideo daar ook van afhankelijk voor het maken van een afspraak, of kan je die al eerder doen?
En dan daarnaast ook al die allergietesten waar je ook al lang op moet wachten voor een afspraak en de uitslag  :Frown:  Zou fijn zijn als al die tests voorbij zijn en je precies weet waar je allergies voor bent en wat er voor zorgt dat je nu zo moeilijk kan slikken! Ik zal voor je duimen in de tussentijd  :Wink:  
En zoals Tess zegt, wij geven je wel begrip en een dikke knuffel!  :Smile: 
Heel veel sterkte, ik hoop dat je toch nog een beetje van de positieve dingen kan genieten!

Liefs en een dikke knuffel Luuss

----------


## dotito

> Hoi Dorito
> 
> Dank je wel Dorito, en sorry dat ik zo laat reageer. Heb echt wel belabberde dagen acher de rug. De ellende is steeds dat taaie slijm in die neus/keelholte, en dat maakt dat ik om de haverklap zo benauwd ben en moeilijk slik.
> 
> Groetjes, Hella


hey Hella,

dat is niet erg,kan er heus in komen na wat jij allemaal meemaakt. ik hoop echt van harte dat er voor jou ook vlug een oplossing komt meisje! ik zou zeggen veel sterkte!!!

lieve groetjes,

dotito, :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tess71

Lieve Hella,

Ik ben benieuwd naar de uitslag die je dinsdag krijgt, heel veel sterkte en ik denk aan je!!!!!!


Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Hella, 

Hoe is het vandaag gegaan? Veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Hella

Inmiddels zijn alle uitslagen binnen, en blijk ik voor heel wat dingen allergisch te zijn. Niet alleen voor nikkel, palladium, kobalt, pollen, grassen en huisstof, niet allergische prikkels als geuren, kou, hitte etcc. maar ook voor diphenylguanidine. Misschien moet ik voor die laatste maar een nieuwe toppic aanmaken, want ik kan er weinig over vinden. Wel heb ik info meegekregen vanuit het amc.

Ik moet me er nog bij neerleggen, maar dat lukt een beetje slecht. Ook neusspray (nasonex) gekregen, maar ik heb het idee dat dit niet helemaal goed werkt. Ik krijg mijn neus nu na 4 1/2 week nog steeds niet helemaal goed open.

Liefs, Hella

----------


## dotito

Beste Hella,

Ik wens je heel veel moed en sterkte toe, en ik,hoop dat je niet teveel last hebt van je allergie. Mischien is dat nog niet eens zo een slecht idee om een nieuwe topic aanmaken.

succes,Dotito :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Hella,

Wat een hoop om allergisch voor te zijn  :Frown: 
Wat ik kon vinden over diphenylguandine (DGP) is dat deze stof een onderdeel van een CARMA-MIX is en dat het in bijna alle producten die van rubber en latex zijn gemaakt zit. Zowel synthetisch als natuurlijke rubbers kunnen deze stof bevatten. Je vindt deze stof terug in oa; Rubberhandschoenen, Sportschoenen, Elastiek, Condooms, Zwemkleding, Zeep en Shampoo. 
Pff dat is echt een hele hoop bovenop de 'normale' allergieen  :Frown: 
Ik hoop dat je goede oplossingen vindt/krijgt voor je allergieen!
Owja wat betreft die neusspray, ik heb zelf ook allerhande neussprays, pilletjes, zalfjes, oogdruppels ed gehad van de dokter en bleef last houden van mijn hooikoorts, nu neem ik homeopatische pilletjes van A. Vogel en die werken bij mij tot nu toe het beste...
In elk geval heel veel succes en sterkte!!

Liefs n knuff Luuss

----------


## Hella

Dodito,

dat ga ik ook nog een keer doen, maar de vele secreet in mijn neus is nu nog steeds mijn eerste belangrijkste, oplossing zoekende taak :Smile: 

Gebruik nu sinds een week Avamys en was nu op zoek naar een toppic over deze neusspray. Nog niet gevonden, maar ik weet dat er een toppic is over neusspray.

Verder nog steeds behoorlijk vermoeid, en nu het kouder wordt en vochtiger ook weer meer lanst van de keel, neus en bijholte. Maar we gaan door  :Wink: 

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Hella,

Fijn iets van je te horen  :Smile: 
Misschien heeft Avamys gewenningstijd nodig, anders hoop ik dat je een ander goed werkend middel vind!
Vervelend dat je vermoeid bent, maar met dit weer en alle klachten/allergien is dat ook niet zo raar.
Ik hoop voor je dat het allemaal meevalt en je een goede oplossing vind!
Sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sefi

Hoi Hella,
Heb je ook last van je nek?
Er kan namelijk een verband zijn tussen nek en keelklachten. Zelfs sommige allergieën kunnen ontstaan doordat er nekwervels niet goed zitten.
Zelf had ik altijd last van een brok in de keel. De afgelopen twee jaar ben ik voor andere dingen regelmatig onder behandeling bij een chiropractor en in die tijd is de brok verdwenen, is mijn hooikoorts over, heb ik geen droge ogen meer. Ik had ook allerlei klachten door allergieën, maar van de meeste heb ik nauwelijks tot geen last meer.
Wie weet kan dit bij jou ook een rol spelen.
Je tobt er al zolang mee, dus misschien het proberen waard.

----------


## Sefi

Deze link http://www.rugzorgkliniek.nl/wervelklachten.html laat zien wat de effecten zijn van veschoven wervels. De tweede nekwervel (C2) kan allergieën veroozaken.
Lees maar eens wat er bij de andere wervels staat en misschien herken je wel bepaalde dingen.

----------


## kaatje85

Hallo Hella,

Ik ben zelf ook allergisch voor difenylguanidine. Ik heb gevonden dat dit vaak een kruisreactie kan geven op veel fruitsoorten.
Ik reageer op veel fruitsoorten, noten en ei ook met erge jeuk in de keel, dit gevoel, wat doortrekt naar de oren. Ik hoef er niet bij te hoesten.
Bij een kruisreactie reageer je op die stof, omdat de eiwitten erg lijken op de stof waar je wel allergisch voor bent. Je lichaam reageert dus net als bij de allergie.
Tja, wat doe je eraan? In mijn geval weet ik inmiddels waar ik niet tegen kan, en het enige wat helpt is: vermijden. 

Ik hoop dat dit je wat helpt. Groetjes, Kaatje

----------


## Hella

> Lieve Hella,
> 
> Fijn iets van je te horen 
> Misschien heeft Avamys gewenningstijd nodig, anders hoop ik dat je een ander goed werkend middel vind!
> Vervelend dat je vermoeid bent, maar met dit weer en alle klachten/allergien is dat ook niet zo raar.
> Ik hoop voor je dat het allemaal meevalt en je een goede oplossing vind!
> Sterkte!
> 
> Liefs Luuss


Hallo lieve Luus,

ik moet 3 december weer naar de KNO, maar kan nog steeds niet zeggen dat Avamys enigzins helpt. Het dikke taaie snot blijft en dat akelige gejeuk ook  :Frown:  Ik hoop ook een middel te krijgen wat de klachten dusdanig vermindert, dat 'leven' weer een angename bezigheud maakt  :Wink: 

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Hella

> Deze link http://www.rugzorgkliniek.nl/wervelklachten.html laat zien wat de effecten zijn van veschoven wervels. De tweede nekwervel (C2) kan allergieën veroozaken.
> Lees maar eens wat er bij de andere wervels staat en misschien herken je wel bepaalde dingen.


Hallo Sefi,

wat lief dat je deze link geeft. Ik heb deze gelijk even uitgeprint en neem deze mee naar de fysio. Ook zal ik deze meenemen naar de osteopaat waar ik ook een afspraak heb. 

Ik lees dat het jou in ieder geval heel goed heeft geholpen, dus ik hoop dat ze er bij mij ook iets mee kunnen. Ik zou al heel dankbaar zijn als ik in ieder geval niet meer iedere ochtend zo moet worstelen met die neus en keel  :Frown:  Ontzettend bedankt voor deze link en je reactie.

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Hella

Hallo Kaatje,

heel herkenbaar dat het doortrekt naar de oren. Ik heb zit zelf ook, en het is dan net of er 'water' heen en weer gaat. Fruit eet ik bijna niet, maar ei wel. Ook drink ik wat vaker vlierbessensiroop om mijn weerstand op peil te houden.

De diphenylguanidine is ook een storende factor, maar mijn galbulten bleken daar niet vandaan te komen. Eerder van de paracetamol en een overdaad aan vit.c tabletten.

Door de diphenylguanidine mag ik ook geen watervaste mascara meer gebruiken omdat daar autobandenstof in zit. Ook diverse make-up removers zijn uit den boze. Is wel puzzelen met diphenyl hoor.

De allergische reacties van mijn neus en keelholte zijn echter weer van de pollen en huisstof, maar ook reageer ik volgens test heel erg op weersomstandigheden zoals regen, koude lucht ed.

Ook bleek afgelopen zomer bij de longarts dat mijn bovenste luchtwegen vernauwd waren, maar een test met luchtverwijderaar gaf geen soelaas. Daarna een 'puf' gekregen, maar na 6 weken weer mee getopt. Kreeg een té droge keel en iedere nacht kramp in mijn kuiten  :Confused: 

Liefs, Hella

Sorry voor de lange reactie  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kil

jeuk in mijn keel, heb ik geen tijdje gekregen...hinderlijke gevoel...netals je wil gaan krabben in je keel. ik deed alles eraan om weg te gaan, forceerde te hoesten hielp niet, ijskoud water gedronken, geniesd als gek maar ja uiteindelijk heb ik warm melk gedronken...en dat heeft geholpen...raar maar waar..

----------


## Robert44

Hoi allen ik heb zelf ook vaak last van mijn keel en longen , ik heb op doktersadvies een luchtreiniger gekocht bij proairtech.nl
en ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat mijn klachten nagenoeg verdwenen zijn .
Ik woon in Rotterdam en we hebben hier veel fijnstof wellicht had het hier mee te maken . Gr

----------

